# Wildsau CTF 2012



## medicus41 (22. August 2012)

Man sieht sich am Samstag 25.08.2012 im Warndt. Weitere Infos auf http://www.warndt-biker.de/


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. August 2012)

wenn ich mir am Freitag Abend nicht die Augen verblitze und nix mehr sehe, sehen wir uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Shi_ (23. August 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei... freu' mich...


----------



## Blocko (23. August 2012)

Generalprobe für 77KM IGB.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. August 2012)

ich nehm die 75 in Angriff


----------



## Area-x-23 (23. August 2012)

Subba, unn ich kann mol widder net . 
Aber ich schick euch ein paar Hüttenbiker vorbei 

Viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## atlas (23. August 2012)

Hallo

Un ich kann och net,muß schaffe.  

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Primsbiker (23. August 2012)

Hört sich gut an............


Also auf geht`s................


----------



## MeMa (24. August 2012)

vielleicht. hatte eigentlich morgen litermont geplant. wenn ich es umschubsen kann, bin ich dabei


----------



## Area-x-23 (24. August 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Un ich kann och net,muß schaffe.
> 
> ...



Samstag oder Sonntag ne kleine Runde? Litermont Beckinger Wald odda mein Limbo ?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. August 2012)

werde morgen ca. 9 Uhr vor Ort sein und die 75km in Angriff nehmen.
Lust sich in kleinem rahmen zu treffen ? vor bzw. nach dem Rennen ?

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (24. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> vielleicht. hatte eigentlich morgen litermont geplant. wenn ich es umschubsen kann, bin ich dabei


 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem................obwohl du eigentlich am Litermont unterwegs bist.....


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (25. August 2012)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## medicus41 (25. August 2012)

So, also dieses Mal in die andere Richtung  irgendwie anstrengender als letztes Jahr. Aber deswegen nicht schlechter. Ausschilderung bestens, wobei einige auf der Strecke das Problem hatten diese wiederkehrenden Schleifen zum VP zu verstehen. 

Alles in allem wieder sehr gut. Bis nächstes Jahr....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blocko (25. August 2012)

Top Sache heute.  Feedback zur Ausschilderung habe ich dem Veranstalter weitergereicht. Sie wollen 2013 etwas früher auf Abzweigungen hinweisen. 

GPS von allen Runden X1-3 = 77KM
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tfpblezgivzhmdqp


----------



## Primsbiker (25. August 2012)

Schöne Tour.............


----------



## zeitweiser (25. August 2012)

Sehr gute Idee die Verpflegung an einen Punkt festzulegen.
So hatte man immer wieder schöne Gespräche beim Riegelverputzen
Ansonsten alles Top.
Schöne Strecken, auch ein paar Wadenbeisser mit dabei und schöne Trails teils bekannt aus den letzten Jahren aber aucch ein paar neue.
Zwischendurch immer wieder schöne Waldpassagen zum Ausruhen oder Gas geben. 
Die Mischung stimmt einfach beim Wildsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzzen (25. August 2012)

Das stimmt war eine sehr schöne Veranstaltug. 

Kompliment an den Veranstalter, alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## callmelinus (27. August 2012)

Von mir ebenfalls Kompliment. Schöne Trails, brutale Anstiege, gutes Wetter, was will man mehr!


----------



## _Shi_ (27. August 2012)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht...die Idee mit der zentralen Verpflegungsstation finde ich super, die Verpflegung sowieso, Wetter war toll und die Warndt-Biker sind ja echt 'ne nette Truppe...danke, war klasse


----------



## Runnerfahrer (29. August 2012)

hallo.Die ersten Bilder der Wildsau CTF sind online.Guckst du hier:http://www.warndt-biker.de/bilder_neu/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=0

Gruß Udo


----------



## Runnerfahrer (29. August 2012)

Hier sind noch mehr schöne Bilder!
Danke Peter.


----------



## Runnerfahrer (29. August 2012)

So und jetzt nocmal mit Link:http://petermelchior.magix.net/album/alle-alben/!/oa/6613388/


----------



## Olli... (29. August 2012)

Hmm, ich war auch bei auf der 75km-Strecke, aber ich fand, dass es nicht so anstrengend war wie letztes Jahr. Bin in einer Dreiergruppe gefahren, wovon einer letztes Jahr auch dabei war, der kam zur gleichen Meinung 

Mit der Ausschilderung an den Traileinfahrten muss ich euch Recht geben, der erste unsrer Dreiergruppe ist quasi immer an der Einfahrt vorbeigerauscht und der Rest hat die Einfahrt erst gesehen. Aber ansonsten tip top. Vor allem die legendären selbstgebackenen Müsliriegel


----------

